# Breeder in Hampton Roads area of VA



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a breeder in the Hampton Roads area (Newport News, Gloucester, Wmsbg, or as far as Richmond). We are looking for a male puppy to add to our family. We currently have an 11 year old, very dominant female lab mix and a 7 year old submissive GSD male. I would rather not spend more than 800, but I also know to be leery of ads selling pups for 200. I do not plan to show the animal or breed and he will be neutered as soon as possible. I have filled out an app. with GSD rescues as well. I am new to this forum and the information gained has been valuable. Thanks for your help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why neuter as soon as possible???


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't plan to breed and frankly I've never had an unaltered dog. I just always assumed that spay/neuter at the right age is the way to go. Is there a reason not to alter?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MJFI don't plan to breed and frankly I've never had an unaltered dog. I just always assumed that spay/neuter at the right age is the way to go. Is there a reason not to alter?


for health purposes, dogs benefit from later spay/nueter, at about two years of age


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you want a lovely dog and are willing to consider an "older" dog (between 1 and 3 years of age), I would recommend applying to Virginia German Shepherd Rescue. I am a volunteer with them, and while most of our dogs are fostered in northern Virginia, there are quite a few down here looking for good homes as well.

Speaking of looking, there's an 8 month old male on Craig's List Norfolk, posted yesterday. Maybe you'd be interested in meeting him? Just a thought.

And yes, there are reasons to wait with spay/neuter until the dog is fully grown. If you look around the board, there are several threads on this.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I just sent in a app for VGSR. We are really looking for a puppy, baby though. Our older dog is very dominant and can be aggressive with other adult dogs. She was never aggressive when we adopted Fred as a baby, and they get along fine now that she has "trained" him. She does not do well with other females or larger/adult dogs. I think that 8 months may be too old/large to fit in well. And if it's the same craigslist dog, they also had him listed in hampton. I emailed for more information and have not heard back from them. Thanks again to everyone for all the great help and info.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I understand - it's easier to bring a puppy into a home with existing dogs, especially if existing dogs are a bit dominant or would otherwise do better with a pup.

If you're willing to wait for a suitable young dog, I know we sometimes get puppies into the rescue. We have a lot of older dogs, usually between one and three years of age, but there are pups every so often if you're approved to adopt and willing to wait.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you, we are definitely keeping the rescue in mind. Both of our dogs are from shelter/rescue. We are taking our time to find the right pup for us, but would like to do something within the next month. Although we are willing to wait a bit longer if it means finding the right dog for the family. It's an exciting yet nerve wracking process.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never had a neutered Shep. i've never had any health problems occur from not neutering. i'm not sold on neutering. alot of people i've spoken with about neutering tell me that a dog should be a year old or older before neutering.


----------



## foxbd (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in Hampton Roads as well and am considering a GSD from a breeder. If anyone can recommend one in the area or within a reasonable distance, please let me know.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianIf you want a lovely dog and are willing to consider an "older" dog (between 1 and 3 years of age), I would recommend applying to Virginia German Shepherd Rescue. I am a volunteer with them, and while most of our dogs are fostered in northern Virginia, there are quite a few down here looking for good homes as well.
> 
> Speaking of looking, there's an 8 month old male on Craig's List Norfolk, posted yesterday. Maybe you'd be interested in meeting him? Just a thought.
> 
> And yes, there are reasons to wait with spay/neuter until the dog is fully grown. If you look around the board, there are several threads on this.


Chris I did not know that you volunteered with VGSR . I have the same issues, with two female dogs in the home, and a cat. I would love to get a rescue, but feel that considering the existing animals and kids, a young pup would be best. I check out the website regularly but it seems the pups always have adoptions pending on them. I have not as yet filled out an app because I am waiting to see if we end up moving soon.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I would love to get a rescue, but feel that considering the existing animals and kids, a young pup would be best. I check out the website regularly but it seems the pups always have adoptions pending on them.


That's because a lot of people want to adopt pups and young dogs under one year of age.









The way it generally works is that you put in an adoption application, but you don't apply for a specific dog. You just apply to adopt from VGSR. The next step is a reference check (calling the references on your application) and a home visit to talk to you and see what you're looking for. Then your case worker will keep their eyes open on whether any of the dogs in rescue or coming into rescue would be a good match, and gets you in touch with the foster of dogs that might so you can schedule to meet the dog, usually at an adoption event.

So when pups come into rescue, there are already approved adopters that are waiting for a suitable dog. Hence why pups go so quickly.









I would wait until you know if you're going to move, and then put in an application. It's worth waiting for the right dog once you're approved.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haus Juris is in northern VA.

http://hausjuris.com/index.html


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Another HR member here. Last month there were a couple beautiful shepherds at Norfolk and Virginia Beach Animal Control. I believe one was transfered to VGSR from Norfolk. 
They were not pups, but just wanted to throw in a plug for animal control as they do have PB GSD's sometimes.

Good Luck in your search!


----------

